# Word order when there are two coverbs and emphasis involved



## 123xyz

From what I understand, auxiliary verbs separate the coverb from the main part of the verb in simple sentences, so you get "el akarok menni" and "meg fogok halni". However, I'm wondering what happens when two verbs with coverbs co-occur. So, for example, do "megkísérel" and "elaludni" combine to give "megkíserelek elaludni" without separating "elaludni", so that you also have "meg akarok kíserelni leugrani"? 
I'm also not sure what happens when there is a word that displaces the coverb, such as "nem", "csak" or a question word. Do you get "csak kísereltem meg leugrani" and "csak akarok elmenni" without separating "elmenni"? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Encolpius

Megpróbálok elaludni. Megpróbálok leugrani. 
Csak megpróbáltam elaluldni. Csak megpróbáltam leugrani. 

akar + megpróbál --- I think it is not possible

Csak nem próbáltál egyedül autót vezetni? 
Csak nem akartad egyedül megenni mind ezt a sok finom gyümölcsöt?


----------



## Zsanna

123xyz,

There is a reason why "auxiliaries" have a certain effect on these verbs and I think it is logical why other main verbs (appearing together) do not have the same effect. (Different setup -> different consequences.)

What is possible:
Meg akarom kísérelni a leugrást. (=>The second verb becomes a noun.)

Encolpius' example with pre-verbs:
Csak nem próbáltad meg egyedül elvezetni az autót?

With just "nem": Nem próbáltad meg egyedül elvezetni az autót? (The negation word has a strong accent on it, therefore it has to be directly before the verb - so the pre-verb has to come after the verb.)
With just "csak": Csak megpróbáltad egyedül elvezetni az autót. (_Csak_ is not important enough - grammatically - to have the same amount of accent on it as _nem _and therefore to force the pre-verb to follow the verb that it precedes.)


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you both for the replies. I now see that when there are two verbs with coverbs, one goes before the other and the coverbs stay together with the main verbs, and if any emphatic words such as "nem" are there, the coverb is only separated from the first verb. 
I though that question words, "nem", "csak" and any other adverbs placed in front of the verb displace the coverb, but apparently not - thank you for that information. 
By the way, is there any reason my "megkísérel" got changed to "megpróbál"?


----------



## Encolpius

Megkísérel is formal, megpróbál is the common standard verb....

Meg akarom kísérelni a leugrást. >>> hm...  I'd like to meet the person who would say it...  

Meg akarta kísérelni a leugrást. >>> possible in news, reports, formal documents


----------



## Zsanna

Agree with Encolpius, but unfortunately, if you listened to the Hungarian Radio or watched telly in Hungarian, you would hear such a sentence sooner or later.  (Not because it's good but because anything goes/people don't care, etc.)


----------



## 123xyz

I see.

Thank you


----------



## Olivier0

123xyz said:


> I though that question words, "nem", "csak" and any other adverbs placed in front of the verb displace the coverb, but apparently not - thank you for that information.


_Csak_ is different as you have seen, and this may vary with other adverbs, but _nem_ and question words certainly displace anything in order to get just before the verb itself: _nem akarom megpróbálni, ki akarja megpróbálni?_
-- Olivier


----------

